# E-mail server with dynamic DNS



## raptor222 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi,
I'm trying to set up an email server, on a server with an dynamic DNS domain.
Despite my best efforts I cannot make the server to receive mail.
I would appreciate any help with making my mail server usable.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Welcome to TSF!!

Hi,

Can you tell us what or where if any dynamic DNS domain you have set up. This will help us figure out what the procedure will be for setting it up.

Cheers!


----------



## raptor222 (Oct 25, 2008)

Sure I can I use the free dyndns service.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for that. Here are a couple of things that I think that should help you with this. Getting email with custom dns, and Mail servers and mailhop outbound.

I hope these will help.

Cheers!


----------

